# Reading > Forum Book Club >  February / Italy Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

*In February 2008, we will be reading a book by an Italian author.

Please nominate the books you would like to read

(one nomination per member, please)

by December 31st. 

* Only those books which are available on amazon in English will be included in our poll. *

Note: Only the first 10 books will be included in the poll.*

----------


## Dori

I shall open up the nominations by nominating The Decameron by Giovanni Boccaccio. It's a lengthy book, numbering 848 pages, but it could be read in less than a week to even the most unmotivated reader.  :Smile:

----------


## thelastmelon

My nomination is "_The Name of the Rose_" by Umberto Eco.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. *The Decameron* by Giovanni Boccaccio 

2. *The Name of the Rose*" by Umberto Eco

I love both books. *The Decameron* is one of the rare books I actually own; never get tired of reading it!  :Smile: 

I would like to nominate _Foucault's Pendulum_ by Eco.

----------


## bazarov

Uf, The Decameron would surely be great but I really don't have time in January for such a long book  :Sick:  Eco would be fine by me.

----------


## Charles Darnay

That's really funny...I'm reading Decameron in February for one of my classes! However, I would like to take this opportunity to nominate "If on a winter's night a traveler" by Italo Calvino

----------


## Dori

> Uf, The Decameron would surely be great but I really don't have time in January for such a long book  Eco would be fine by me.


This is for February though.  :Wink:  But I realize some people won't have enough time for such a lengthy novel. I nominated it because it was the only piece of Italien literature sitting on my shelf, with the exception of Dante, and I have yet to read it.




> That's really funny...I'm reading Decameron in February for one of my classes!


All the more reason to vote for it!  :Wink:

----------


## manolia

> I would like to nominate _Foucault's Pendulum_ by Eco.


One of my favourite books  :Smile:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. *The Decameron* by Giovanni Boccaccio 

2. *The Name of the Rose*" by Umberto Eco

3. *Foucault's Pendulum* by Eco.

4. *If on a Winter's Night a Traveler* by Italo Calvino

----------


## Virgil

I can't make up my mind. Either Primo Levi's, _If Not Now, When?_ or Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa's, _The Leopard_. Anyone have a preference?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Anyone have a preference?


Yep. _Foucault's Pendulum_!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Yep. _Foucault's Pendulum_!


I meant betwen my choices.  :Wink:  But so far i wouldn't mind reading any of the ones nominated.

----------


## Dori

> I can't make up my mind. Either Primo Levi's, _If Not Now, When?_ or Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa's, _The Leopard_. Anyone have a preference?


Without any knowlege of both of the books you mentioned, I would choose the one titled _The Leopard_. It sounds more promising.  :Tongue:

----------


## grace86

Can I nominate The Inferno - Dante? I know it is a bit heavy but I think it'd be cool to go through the Cantos with the other LitNetters.

----------


## Dori

> Can I nominate The Inferno - Dante? I know it is a bit heavy but I think it'd be cool to go through the Cantos with the other LitNetters.


I don't see why you couldn't. It would be convenient for me because it is one of two books by Italian authors on my bookshelf. Also, there are plenty of translations available online. Try this website. It has the original Italian version, a German edition, a Finnish edition, along with English translations by Longfellow, H. F. Cary, and Mandelbaum. It's probably the most comprehensive source of The Divine Comedy online.

----------


## Virgil

> Without any knowlege of both of the books you mentioned, I would choose the one titled _The Leopard_. It sounds more promising.


Here are some links to the novels so you can see what they are about**:
If Not Now, When?: http://www.amazon.com/Not-When-Pengu.../dp/0140188932 or http://dannyreviews.com/h/If_Not_Now_When.html

The Leopard: http://www.amazon.com/Leopard-Giusep.../dp/0679731210 or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_Gattopardo

----------


## Dori

> Here are some links to the novels so you can see what they are about**:
> If Not Now, When?: http://www.amazon.com/Not-When-Pengu.../dp/0140188932 or http://dannyreviews.com/h/If_Not_Now_When.html
> 
> The Leopard: http://www.amazon.com/Leopard-Giusep.../dp/0679731210 or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_Gattopardo


Now I see your dilemma. I don't know what one I would choose either. Perhaps this calls for a coin flip.  :Thumbs Up:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Remarkable

What about "Dear Michael" by Natalia Ginzburg?Although I'm not very sure if it's translated in English,but is absolutely great.Not very famous,but very very good.And if you'd take an advice from me,don't put l'Inferno,because it would be a bit of heavy reading.I definitely love it,it's magnificent,but it can't be read in a short time.It's like a book of poetry that you might even read one poetry once in a while as long as you enjoy it.

----------


## manolia

> I can't make up my mind. Either Primo Levi's, _If Not Now, When?_ or Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa's, _The Leopard_. Anyone have a preference?


Virgil , this book ("The Leopard") was adapted by Visconti. The film was great!!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057091/

----------


## Virgil

> Virgil , this book ("The Leopard") was adapted by Visconti. The film was great!!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057091/


I know. I think I actually have the DVD, but I've never seen it. I guess I will if it gets selected. Should I pick that? But I have been interested in reading Primo Levi. You know if he hadn't prematurely died, he was a likely candidate to win the nobel prize.

----------


## Scheherazade

> What about "Dear Michael" by Natalia Ginzburg?Although I'm not very sure if it's translated in English,but is absolutely great.Not very famous,but very very good.And if you'd take an advice from me,don't put l'Inferno,because it would be a bit of heavy reading.I definitely love it,it's magnificent,but it can't be read in a short time.It's like a book of poetry that you might even read one poetry once in a while as long as you enjoy it.


Unfortunately, _Dear Michael_ is not available on amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_ss_...talia+Ginzburg

Nominations so far:

1. *The Decameron* by Giovanni Boccaccio 

2. *The Name of the Rose*" by Umberto Eco

3. *Foucault's Pendulum* by Eco.

4. *If on a Winter's Night a Traveler* by Italo Calvino

5. *The Inferno*  by Dante

----------


## manolia

> I know. I think I actually have the DVD, but I've never seen it. I guess I will if it gets selected. Should I pick that? But I have been interested in reading Primo Levi. You know if he hadn't prematurely died, he was a likely candidate to win the nobel prize.


Oh, do see the movie (regardless if the book is selected). I love Visconti (one of my favourite directors) and this one was really good. I don't know which one you should nominate though..i've heard of Levi too, tough choice, eh?

----------


## bazarov

> Can I nominate The Inferno - Dante? I know it is a bit heavy but I think it'd be cool to go through the Cantos with the other LitNetters.


Why only Inferno? Why not whole Divine Comedy?

----------


## Dori

> Why only Inferno? Why not whole Divine Comedy?


Some people might think it's a bit heavy to read it in its entirety. I wouldn't mind read the whole thing though.

----------


## thelastmelon

> Why only Inferno? Why not whole Divine Comedy?


I can only speak for myself, but I wouldn't have time to do so. It would take too much time.

----------


## papayahed

I think the italians peaked a few hundred years ago, I can't seem to find anything to nominate from this, or the last century.. :FRlol:

----------


## Etienne

> I think the italians peaked a few hundred years ago, I can't seem to find anything to nominate from this, or the last century..


You don't like Eco, Pirandello, Calvino, Svevo et al?

----------


## papayahed

> You don't like Eco, Pirandello, Calvino, Svevo et al?



They've already been nominated, and if they weren't nothing seemed all that interesting.

----------


## Etienne

> They've already been nominated, and if they weren't nothing seemed all that interesting.


Of those I named only Calvino and Eco have been nominated (and there is many more). However I don't understand the second part of your sentence here...

----------


## papayahed

> Of those I named only Calvino and Eco have been nominated (and there is many more). However I don't understand the second part of your sentence here...


Ha!!! Me Neither!! What that was suppossed to say was that most of the stuff I found didn't seem interesting to me.

----------


## Etienne

> Ha!!! Me Neither!! What that was suppossed to say was that most of the stuff I found didn't seem interesting to me.


Haha alright, I can assure you that Calvino is great (I can't tell about that particular book though). But i highly suggest you to try some modern italian literature, as there is some great stuff there.

----------


## NickAdams

This is going to be a hard decision. 

I'd like to nominate The Conformist by Alberto Moravia.

----------


## Charles Darnay

> Haha alright, I can assure you that Calvino is great (I can't tell about that particular book though). But i highly suggest you to try some modern italian literature, as there is some great stuff there.


If on a winter's night a traveler is fantastic! Out of curiosity, Etienne, what Calvino experience have you had?

----------


## Virgil

> If on a winter's night a traveler is fantastic! Out of curiosity, Etienne, what Calvino experience have you had?


I have read _The Baron In The Trees_ and loved it. Also read many of Calvino's short stories.

----------


## Charles Darnay

> I have read _The Baron In The Trees_ and loved it. Also read many of Calvino's short stories.


hmm....Baron in the Trees is towards the top of my reading list...tomorrow I begin Mr. Paloar and am very excited for it!

----------


## Etienne

> I have read _The Baron In The Trees_ and loved it.


Same, it was great! Great as in should-be-to-be-classic.

----------


## Virgil

OK, I guess I've decided. I'm going to nominate Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa's, _The Leopard_ since I already own the book and the DVD of the movie. But I did so want to read Primo Levi.  :Frown:

----------


## grace86

> Why only Inferno? Why not whole Divine Comedy?


Exactly why Dori suggested, I know I will be in school at the time so it would be a little hard to read The Divine Comedy in its entirety. Though I would absolutely love to!

----------


## Virgil

> Exactly why Dori suggested, I know I will be in school at the time so it would be a little hard to read The Divine Comedy in its entirety. Though I would absolutely love to!


I think the entire Divine Comedy would be too much for one month. Remember it's in poetry, not prose. That's such a huge commitment, like reading Don Quixote.  :Wink:  I could not have done that in one month.

----------


## Silvia

Hi!
What about "The Betrothed" by Alessandro Manzoni?
Or "Zeno's Conscinence" by Italo Svevo..
Also "The Late Mattia Pascal" is beautiful! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Virgil

> Hi!
> What about "The Betrothed" by Alessandro Manzoni?
> Or "Zeno's Conscinence" by Italo Svevo..
> Also "The Late Mattia Pascal" is beautiful!


I think you can only nominate one, Silvia.

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. *The Decameron* by Giovanni Boccaccio 

2. *The Name of the Rose*" by Umberto Eco

3. *Foucault's Pendulum* by Eco.

4. *If on a Winter's Night a Traveler* by Italo Calvino

5. *The Inferno*  by Dante[/QUOTE]

6. *The Conformist* by Alberto Moravia.

7. *The Leopard* 




> Hi!
> What about "The Betrothed" by Alessandro Manzoni?
> Or "Zeno's Conscinence" by Italo Svevo..
> Also "The Late Mattia Pascal" is beautiful!


Hi Silvia, 

Could you please choose one book to nominate, please?

----------


## Remarkable

I got another suggestion,but I'm unsure even for this one if t is translated in English.It's called "Vita" by Melania Mazzuco and it's the proof that modern italian literature is going "forte".

----------


## Silvia

yes, sorry! :Biggrin:  
Then I think I'll chose "The Bethrothed" by Manzoni...it is one of the most important masterpieces of Italian literature!

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. *The Decameron* by Giovanni Boccaccio 

2. *The Name of the Rose*" by Umberto Eco

3. *Foucault's Pendulum* by Eco.

4. *If on a Winter's Night a Traveler* by Italo Calvino

5. *The Inferno*  by Dante[/QUOTE]

6. *The Conformist* by Alberto Moravia.

7. *The Leopard* 

8. *The Bethrothed* by Manzoni




> I got another suggestion,but I'm unsure even for this one if t is translated in English.It's called "Vita" by Melania Mazzuco and it's the proof that modern italian literature is going "forte".


Hi Remarkable,

The nominations/voting is open only to those members with 50 posts or more. If you increase your post count by the end of the month, we can gladly include your suggestion in the poll.

Welcome to the Forum, by the way  :Smile:

----------


## Remarkable

Yes,can I have a say now?

I think that this book by Primo Levi "If this is a man,let it up" is a must-read.Actually,I don't know if it's translated in English.The italian title is "Se questo e un uomo la tregua"(for any occasion,if my translation of the title is not correct).

----------


## vheissu

I've read _Se questo e' un uomo_ by Levi and it's indeed a very good book, albeit very sad as well since it's the true accounts of the author. 
I've found it on amazon, the translated title they've put is _If this is a man/ The truce_. No idea why the have two titles.

My nomination: Silk (Seta) by Alessandro Baricco


*Silvia*, is _The bethrothed_ of Manzoni called _I promessi sposi_ in italian? We did that at school...actually I think most italian schools study it at some point or another.

----------


## Virgil

> I got another suggestion,but I'm unsure even for this one if t is translated in English.It's called "Vita" by Melania Mazzuco and it's the proof that modern italian literature is going "forte".


Out of curiosity, what does that mean, "going forte"?

----------


## Etienne

Going strong.

----------


## Silvia

> Silvia, is The bethrothed of Manzoni called I promessi sposi in italian? We did that at school...actually I think most italian schools study it at some point or another.


yes, vheissu, it is called "I Promessi Sposi" and we read it during the Italian classes about 3 years ago....If you are Italian, you MUST read it, for it represents a very important step towards the creation of a unite national language!!
I wouldn't mind reading it again, also because I wasn't very interested in the story the first time :Biggrin:  
I remember, by the way, that the novel can really take you into the Italian atmosphere and that there are descriptions in which Manzoni proves to be a brillliant observer and a witty writer....
Have you read the whole of it? what is your impression?

----------


## vheissu

> yes, vheissu, it is called "I Promessi Sposi" and we read it during the Italian classes about 3 years ago....If you are Italian, you MUST read it, for it represents a very important step towards the creation of a unite national language!!
> I wouldn't mind reading it again, also because I wasn't very interested in the story the first time 
> I remember, by the way, that the novel can really take you into the Italian atmosphere and that there are descriptions in which Manzoni proves to be a brillliant observer and a witty writer....
> Have you read the whole of it? what is your impression?



I've read about 80% of it, being at school meant we analysed chapters in detail, sometimes too much detail. And I, unlike you, really don't like Manzoni at all. His writing might have set an important step in italian language (though we as a class found it a pain to read) and the novel itself is recognized as being one of the most important of Romanticism era...but, we were only 15, our teacher was a bit too optimistic about our understanding of the book and very often would just assign work on it and not actually explain _anything_. And the whole plot was just....I won't spoil anything, in case people will vote for it. Let's just say it's one of those books I'm not likely to read again.
If it is voted for, there is one small detail that slipped Manzoni in his writing. I'd be curious to see if anyone spots it (I didn't, but my teacher knows this book by heart. He _loves_ it!!).

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. *The Decameron* by Giovanni Boccaccio 

2. *The Name of the Rose*" by Umberto Eco

3. *Foucault's Pendulum* by Eco.

4. *If on a Winter's Night a Traveler* by Italo Calvino

5. *The Inferno*  by Dante[/QUOTE]

6. *The Conformist* by Alberto Moravia.

7. *The Leopard* 

8. *The Bethrothed* by Manzoni

9. *If This is a Man, Let It Up* by Primo Leviis 

10. *Silk* (Seta) by Alessandro Baricco

We have 10 nominations now. Thank you, everyone!  :Smile: 

Remarkable> I am unable to find your suggestion on amazon. Could you please have a look and send me the link for the book, please? Thanks.

----------


## Dori

I just bought an illustrated version of Dante's Divine Comedy, so I might vote for that when the vote comes. In a word, it's awesome.

----------


## grace86

Umberto Eco...two nominations! I have wanted to read one by him for such a long time...grr hopefully I won't back out on my nomination!

----------


## THX-1138

The Name of the Rose by Umberto Eco

----------


## thelastmelon

> The Name of the Rose by Umberto Eco


This is already nominated, by me.  :Smile:

----------


## THX-1138

> This is already nominated, by me.


oh then thank you :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

Please Vote for youy choice of February Reading.

A little info on each book:

*The Decameron by Giovanni Boccaccio*

 *The Name of the Rose" by Umberto Eco*

*Foucault's Pendulum by Umberto Eco* 

*If on a Winter's Night a Traveler by Italo Calvino*

*The Inferno by Dante Alighieri*  

*The Conformist by Alberto Moravia*

*The Leopard by Giuseppe di Lampedusa* 

*The Betrothed: I Promessi Sposi by Alessandro Manzoni*

*If This Is a Man by Primo Levi*


*Silk (Seta) by Alessandro Baricco*

----------


## Virgil

That wasn't much of a write up on The Leopard. Here's a better one: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_Gattopardo.

----------


## Niamh

The name of the rose has my nomination. Have wanted to read that for a long time!

----------


## thelastmelon

_The Name of the Rose_ has my vote as well.  :Smile:

----------


## NickAdams

If on a Winter's Night a Traveler is very tempting, but I nominated the Conformist and must decorate its column with a vote.

----------


## Remarkable

I actually wanted to vote "The name of the rose";I really want to read it,but I must not abandon my nomination...And however,Primo Levi is a great writer and it is because of the message and some undeniable truths that this book must be read(even if not now,it doesn't matter).

----------


## grace86

Nor will I...abandon my nomination that is!! Although I do see I am not alone in voting for The Inferno.

----------


## grace86

By the way....anyone willing to be bought off??  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

:FRlol:  Well, I stuck by mine too, but i think The Name of The Rose will box us all out.

----------


## papayahed

> By the way....anyone willing to be bought off??



Sure am!!!! what can you do for me?? :Biggrin:

----------


## Dori

> Nor will I...abandon my nomination that is!! Although I do see I am not alone in voting for The Inferno.


I voted for "The Inferno."  :Smile:  It's one of those rare occurences where I don't vote for my own nomination.

----------


## DickZ

> Can I nominate The Inferno - Dante? I know it is a bit heavy but I think it'd be cool to go through the Cantos with the other LitNetters.


That's great - as a newcomer to this forum, I don't have enough posts to vote. But in my Italian classes over 40 years ago, we studied much of *The Inferno*. It would be wonderful to participate in a discussion of it.

I hope that you can discuss with less than 100 posts - even though February is still weeks away and maybe I can reach that plateau - I could fall a few posts short. Unless I get pretty creative in a hurry.

----------


## papayahed

> That's great - as a newcomer to this forum, I don't have enough posts to vote. But in my Italian classes over 40 years ago, we studied much of *The Inferno*. It would be wonderful to participate in a discussion of it.
> 
> I hope that you can discuss with less than 100 posts - even though February is still weeks away and maybe I can reach that plateau - I could fall a few posts short. Unless I get pretty creative in a hurry.


Hi Dick and welcome. You are more then welcome to participate in reading and discussing in the book of the month. The rule is that you can't vote or nominate with less then 50 posts.

An easy way to increase your post count is to visit the games section:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...lay.php?f=2353

----------


## DickZ

> Why only Inferno? Why not whole Divine Comedy?


*The Inferno* would be a great first step. Attacking the whole work would be a giant leap, and could be done after taking that first step. And furthermore, I believe that those familiar with Dante would agree that *The Inferno* is the correct step to take as the first.




> ...An easy way to increase your post count is to visit the games section...


Thanks, papayahed. I'll check out the games section. I'll even donate anything I win there to charity. :Wink:

----------


## Hira

How is it that I am able to vote, with less than 50 posts?

----------


## Niamh

Anyone can still cast a vote, but it is written in the forum rules that participants must have over 50 posts before voting, and the rules are there for a reason. Because you have voted under 50 posts (47) your vote can be dismissed.

----------


## Hira

Ohkay. I voted before I saw the rule. I might reach 50 soon. If you are a moderator, let it stay there, will you?

----------


## Niamh

That will be up to the moderator in charge of this part of the forum and not me.

----------


## papayahed

> Ohkay. I voted before I saw the rule. I might reach 50 soon. If you are a moderator, let it stay there, will you?



The Poll ends on January 31 so if you have 50 posts by then it will stay. So I say get thee to the games section... :Smile:

----------


## Hira

Thanks papayahed!!! :Smile:

----------


## Remarkable

Hey,when I had less that 50 votes,the polls didn't show me the option of voting.They just said that I didn't have the right to vote.How comes that Hira has voted?Just wondering,though...

----------


## Hira

Maybe you weren't signed in?

----------


## Remarkable

No,I was,because I remember posting,and then,it happened with all the polls,not just one.Weird...Well,never mind.I have more that 50 posts now:-)!

----------


## papayahed

> No,I was,because I remember posting,and then,it happened with all the polls,not just one.Weird...Well,never mind.I have more that 50 posts now:-)!


It may have just been a bug in the software, you shouldn't be able to vote before 50 posts.

----------


## Scheherazade

Anyone for _Foucault's Pendulum_?? We can still beat _Rose_!  :Tongue:

----------


## Kent Edwins

I would also like to nominate Foucault's Pendulum by Eco.

The Name of the Rose is great, but I've already read it!

----------


## Nightshade

I only voted name of the rose because Ive shelved the copy enough times to know I will beable to get hold of one :Biggrin:

----------


## bouquin

> I would also like to nominate Foucault's Pendulum by Eco.
> 
> The Name of the Rose is great, but I've already read it!




I too have read *The Name of the Rose.* I did not particularly like it ... too many and too detailed and never-ending descriptions of monsters and demons and what not. The fantastic is not my kind of thing.

----------


## Virgil

I guess this poll is history. I don't think any of the other books have a shot.

----------


## Dori

> I guess this poll is history. I don't think any of the other books have a shot.


I agree. I'm still going to read what I voted for, though.  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

> I guess this poll is history. I don't think any of the other books have a shot.


Well, probably not. But I think some of the nominations, which I've read, would have been quite difficult to finish reading and discuss in the space of only a month.
By the way, I read _Silk_: it's an exceptionally short book, anyone can finish it in an afternoon.
The next time I'll nominate a book, I'll make sure of checking how many pages it has!

----------


## thelastmelon

I nominated, and voted for, _The Name of the Rose_ because I had heard good things about it from my sister who's been living in Italy for the past four years. I asked her about good Italian writers, and good books by them, and these are one of them that I found interesting. It's also the only Italian book I have in my shelves, so I am definately going to read it.  :Smile:  This year is for trying new things, both when it comes to literature and also the rest of my life, I hope.

----------


## Hira

I voted The Name of the Rose coz its the only Italian book I have really, bought it a few weeks ago. There isn't any chance of finding the other books over here!

----------


## Virgil

Oh no. I went looking for my copy of The Name of the Rose and i can't find it. I know I have here somewhere. :Frown:

----------


## Tersely

This is my first time in the book club..I'll be starting in Feb. I voted for Dante...guess I'm gonna try and stick with what I know. -Newb-

----------


## ntropyincarnate

I'll be starting in Feb. too...and trying to get my post count up! I'm a slow poster.

----------


## Dori

> This is my first time in the book club..I'll be starting in Feb. I voted for Dante...guess I'm gonna try and stick with what I know. -Newb-


Another vote for Dante!  :Biggrin: 




> I'll be starting in Feb. too...and trying to get my post count up! I'm a slow poster.


The games section in the General Chat forum might help.  :Wink:

----------


## Tersely

I bought The Name of the Rose yesterday, even though I voted for Dante. If it wins or if it doesn't, looks like a decent read.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Virgil

> Oh no. I went looking for my copy of The Name of the Rose and i can't find it. I know I have here somewhere.


Ha! I found it!!. It was buried in the basement. Now I can participate.

----------


## ForzaSugar

I can participate. I have it in my library.

----------


## Scheherazade

Going once...

----------


## Quark

I think The Decameron might have done better in polling if we had picked only a few of the stories. I was silently pulling for it to win, but I didn't really expect anyone to voluntarily elect to read a twenty-thousand page tome. I might look at _The Name of the Rose_, though.

----------


## Scheherazade

Going twice...

----------


## Virgil

> Going twice...


Oh, it's gone.  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

Still going twice...

----------


## mir

Awesome!! Italian books!

But are we reading them in English or Italian? Because Dante loses a lot if read in another language . . . 

Anyways, I think "The Name of the Rose" would be nice

----------


## thelastmelon

> Awesome!! Italian books!
> 
> But are we reading them in English or Italian? Because Dante loses a lot if read in another language . . . 
> 
> Anyways, I think "The Name of the Rose" would be nice


If you can speak Italian, then why not read the book in Italian? I don't speak Italian, so I'd read it in English or Swedish.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Awesome!! Italian books!
> 
> But are we reading them in English or Italian? Because Dante loses a lot if read in another language . . .


I understand your concerns regarding translations, Mir; however, speaking a second or third language fluent enough to read literary books is somewhat a luxury for many of us so we are reading all the books in English, regardless of their country of origin.

(Of course, those of us who have this "luxury" can read the books in the original.)

Don't forget to vote, by the way!  :Smile:

----------


## mir

Okay - I think Dante would still be interesting in English for the ideas; I just wish there was some way to translate him and get all the nuances! (Also I can speak about enough Italian to read one canto in about 2 hours, so I think I would be reading him in English too :P)

----------


## Hira

The translation I have of 'The Name of the Rose' is that of William Weaver. If anyone is familiar with him, is it good? Does he accurately capture the nuances etc. of the Italian language?

----------


## Wakaba

I can't vote!  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

go to the games section of general chat and start posting!

----------


## Virgil

> The translation I have of 'The Name of the Rose' is that of William Weaver. If anyone is familiar with him, is it good? Does he accurately capture the nuances etc. of the Italian language?


Yes, i believe William Weaver is the only person to have tranlsted it into English.

----------


## ForzaSugar

Ok i am starting The Name of The Rose today since it's officially choosen.

----------


## Hira

> Yes, i believe William Weaver is the only person to have tranlsted it into English.


Oh, cool! The fact that I do have it. :Smile:  And not required to search among dusty books in dusty bookshelves in the old-bookstores. And in other bookstores where the man-on-the-database refuses to look it up, instead adamant on searching it himself and not finding it, and then searching yourself for an hour more (coz you don't trust him, coz once when he said it wasn't there, you found it right across staring at your face) and not to find it either.

----------


## transalater

hello this my first time in the club
so the book is going to be The Name of the Rose" by Umberto Eco right?
if I find it I will join u ok

----------

